# Licking Carpet, and a sometimes cough



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

My longhaired dachshund did that! Wish I had some advice for you; it was so weird, I wondered if she was doing it out of boredom sometimes. She'd also do the "coughing up the furball" cough now and then! I'm interested to see if anyone has some advice for you! Wish I could help!


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mine did that too (lick the carpet)! It wasn't until recently that she started doing that.
Before, she would also cough like she would a hairball, but now it has stopped. 
If she did it at the same time as the carpet licking, I'd probably thinking the carpet fibers were stuck, but the puzzling part is it doesn't happen at the same time.
Anyone who has any clue, input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I don't have any experience with the carpet licking but my chihuahua used to have a similar cough. She did it most of her life. Even took her to the vet a few times for it and nothing ever come of it. It was just a strange cough she had every now & then.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The cough sounds as if it might be reverse sneezing - very common in small dogs especially, and not dangerous. If it is due to an overlong soft palate, and becomes too distressing, it can be cured with an operation. Pressure on the trachea can also cause this sort of cough - try a harness if Banjo is inclined to pull a bit. You'll find lots of info if you google "reverse sneezing".

Carpet chewing is probably because there are some loose strands that are fun to pull and unravel. I have given up on rugs with fringes for that very reason!


----------



## Banjo's Mum (Oct 25, 2010)

This reverse sneeze things sounds likely cos he does often follow this cough noise with a funny sneeze


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

It is probably benign, but next time you are there, ask the vet to listen carefully to Banjo's heart. Coughing can be a sign of a heart problem.


----------



## Banjo's Mum (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh no that's not good!

The vets did a very thorough exam last time we were there with his allergies and both said he was really healthy so hopefully it wouldn't be that


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't know about the coughing, but Cosmo did a bit of rug pulling as a puppy. I agree with fjm - I think it was just fun for him to do it. One night he make a big hole in a braided rug we had in the bedroom (that one needed to be thrown out) and he would pull the fringe off of an oriental rug in the living room when he was alone in the day. I think he was in a destructive phase (he also chewed up two pairs of leather shoes during that time period) that he grew out of on his own at about 1 or 1.5 years old. Although, we did make an effort to catch him in the act a few times and let him know that we did not approve. He leaves the rugs alone now, but he still shreds paper/tissues pretty regularly - LOL


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Curlydogs said:


> He leaves the rugs alone now, but he still shreds paper/tissues pretty regularly - LOL


Ah, the joy of Winter Wonderland syndrome! What is it about dogs and tissues? And Sophy loves cotton buds - I don't use them, but my sister does. It doesn't matter how many layers she wraps them in, or how deeply they are buried in the bathroom bin - Sophy will find them!

I think that if Banjo has recently had the all clear on a vet check up, it is unlikely to be a heart problem, Banjo's Mum. Always worth asking about it on your next visit though.


----------

